

Introducing Web Profiles - tomclaus
http://instagram.com/tomclaus

======
iamben
It'll be interesting to see what this does for other web/instagram clients
like web.stagram.com. I suspect it'll butcher their traffic.

Poor guys :-(

~~~
tetomb
Surely they realised that it was only a matter of time.

------
tomclaus
A profile with pictures: <http://instagram.com/mycookingdiary>

~~~
majorlazer
Wow, the design is very similar to Facebook's cover photo layout with the
profile photo overlaying it part way, the buttons on the right, and the blue
bar on the top. Hopefully this isn't the beginning of a Facebook/Instagram
merge.

~~~
chris_p
That's what I noticed too! I don't think there will ever be a merge, but
they're definitely doing it on purpose. Brand awareness?

------
recursive
Am I supposed to be seeing something other than a grid of photos?

------
001sky
_Instagram is focused on the production of photos from mobile devices so users
are not currently able to upload from the web. We’re excited about how Web
Profiles will make it easier to browse and share content on the web for all
our users._

\-- So there is nothing new here? Just seems like competition for existing
instagram viewers that are web-enabled...

------
wilfra
Need to add a no-wrap to the login link guys:

<http://i.imgur.com/8QLDO.png>

~~~
peterhunt
What browser is this? How'd you get into this state?

~~~
wilfra
chrome/os x - this happens when i command+ zoom. it wraps and then unwraps and
then wraps again with each successive zoom.

